# Theremaltake CORE 1 mini modding for Dual 3090 rtx SLI



## venturi (Oct 18, 2020)

this compact quiet enclosure runs cool and contains:

2x 3090 rtx Founders Edition & SLI bridge
2x 8180M (56/112 cores
1.5 TB ram
Asus c621 Sage Dual socket motherboard
4x Raid Samsung 860 pro (4TB each, 16TB total) data and backups
1x Samsung 860 pro (4TB) data and backus
1x Sabrent 8TB nvme  for Apps and Games
1x Sabrent 4TB nvme (OS)
1600W digital power supply
asus PA32UCX-P monitor
Thermaltake P1 micro ATX case (modified..heavily)
MS Windows Data Center 2020 for OS
1x pound of flesh and blood


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 18, 2020)

Where do you live?, Just asking for research purposes.


----------



## venturi (Oct 18, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> Where do you live?, Just asking for research purposes.


LOL    Virginia.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 19, 2020)

venturi said:


> LOL    Virginia.


Killer specs, what do you use all that power for.


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 19, 2020)

Very nice little power beast , imagines F@H on it


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 19, 2020)

Uhm, wasn't this already posted ?


----------



## delshay (Oct 19, 2020)

When you think about it, the cooling design of the RTX is brilliant. The bottom card outer fan sucks in air, blow it out straight out into the second card which sucks it in & blows it out.

Say for instants you have 4 of those cards, the outer fan will act as a pass-though, no air blockage. I think the design of the cooler is very good, & probably the best for any SLI set-up out there, as there is no blockage on the right most fans..



Vya Domus said:


> Uhm, wasn't this already posted ?



Yes, your right.

Here's the thread https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ual-cpu-1-5-tb-ram-quiet-compact-case.273503/


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 19, 2020)

delshay said:


> When you think about it, the cooling design of the RTX is brilliant. The bottom card outer fan sucks in air, blow it out straight out into the second card which sucks it in & blows it out.



It works in a open case like this but in a closed one I suspect it'll be pretty terrible idea, the top card has it's airflow obstructed and on top of that it's receiving hot air.


----------



## delshay (Oct 19, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> It works in a open case like this but in a closed one I suspect it'll be pretty terrible idea, the top card has it's airflow obstructed and on top of that it's receiving hot air.



For a closed case what you need is a case that has a fan that draws air in from the bottom directly facing the out most fan. This will accelerate the air passing though. Also on a normal motherboard the CPU cooler would not be there, it will be the ram modules.


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2020)

I think you could possibly be missing a few CPU cores or a require a little more RAM??   1.5TB??  Terribly low for running Chrome....  

It's definitely a power house   Interested in what you doing with the rig, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 19, 2020)

delshay said:


> SLI set-up



Yeah but to little to late. Would have been nice when SLI was the Shiz Niz.


----------

